# Best choice?



## Rocker420 (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright so im setting up to do a sog style grow. Shopping for lights i notice 2 different style reflectors. And i wanna know wich one you think i should use. Ill have 2 1000w HPS lights in a 3x8 room.*
*
Euro Reflector
http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541

Cooltube
http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48137


----------

